# Does an old tin can qualify as a microskiff?



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Interior work, and new, 2" taller transom...


















































That's a 20hp Merc on there, that was fun, but a little too heavy. Traded it for this one, thanks Eric.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Prep and paint of the hull...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Finished (for now) product, ready to fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Only if it's a "lappy"   

Like the paint scheme.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks pretty neat, one question on the paint though, did you etch the aluminum with a zinc chromate based primer?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where's MATT?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Where's MATT?


You lookin for a "looks tippy"? ;D


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Is that a golf club stake out pole by the motor?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Where's MATT?
> 
> 
> You lookin for a "looks tippy"? ;D


I'll take over for him.....:-D

"Looks tippy"

I'll have a dark rum on the rocks......lol.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> Is that a golf club stake out pole by the motor?


That's a broken 4 iron on a string, works great in 1-2' of water.

Yep, zinc chromate on the outside of the hull, but not on the inside. I may redo the inside w/ Durabak soon.

It is tippy.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks goot!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry, you know they keep wanting me to do other stuff when I am here at work. But here you go.....



LOOKS TIPPY !!!!!


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks good to me . Like the color as well.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool boat!
I now have the 2nd oldest boat on the forum.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I already had a jet ski trailer with *no* ski on it.


Thats the best kind of jet ski trailer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

> > I already had a jet ski trailer with *no* ski on it.
> 
> 
> Thats the best kind of jet ski trailer.


X2

Nice catch. I missed that. :-[ Put to much better use now.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Haters. Jet ski's are a blast. But only when I'm riding one. Any other time I cant stand them. Does that make me a hypocrite?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice restoration! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I use to have A 1977 12 foot Mirrocraft. It had A 9.5 Johnson on it. I blew up the powerhead and bought A 18 HP Evinrude. I think it was rated for A 10 HP. We used it as A ski boat all through high school. When I turned 17 I use to take it out in the ocean in 2 to 3 foot seas and load up the boat with Dolphin. This little boat handles the seas like A bigger boat does. I've had many boats and I had the most fun on that little Mirrocraft.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The boat looks great. It's amazing what a new coat of paint can do to the appearance. Wish I could paint my boat. lol


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

"We used it as A ski boat all through high school. When I turned 17 I use to take it out in the ocean in 2 to 3 foot seas and load up the boat with Dolphin. This little boat handles the seas like A bigger boat does. I've had many boats and I had the most fun on that little Mirrocraft. "


We did the same thing in high school with a Whaler 13' powered by a 55 Chrysler. As far as ocean fishing in that boat or the Whaler, God protects teenagers. 

Great job and color scheme on the boat, BTW.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Color scheme rocks. Very nice set-up!


----------



## roto_77777s_son (Nov 17, 2008)

great looking skiff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Roto jr., I do hope to see yours in person at the ramp, I really like your rig. We can compare notes a bit!


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice rigg. What hp. is that evinrude. 



Justin.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a 15hp. Light weight, and quick! I need to get a GPS run to see what she can do, I'd guess about 25-28mph range.


----------

